

Ask HN: Simple service to save my stuff? - geuis

There's probably a service out there that does the following, but I'm not sure what it is.<p>1) Always working on code snippets at work or home that I want to save. Usually end up emailing them to myself.<p>2) Same thing with URLs. There's a lot of URLs I'll find that I want to save. I don't use bookmarks and I'm not interested in extensions that sync up to online storage systems.<p>2) I don't have a lot of interest in sharing things. That works for some people but this is just a personal tool that I want.<p>3) Really easy to search. Basically I want a search box that I type into and it'll try to match from the records.<p>Any suggestions?
======
ericwaller
I'm actually working on something a bit like this. It's a super early
prototype, but it'd be cool to hear what you think.

<http://eric.drumsti.cc/>

It's designed to be public or private, with one or many users. No search yet,
but it's definitely a major feature.

EDIT: To answer your question more directly, google notebook and drop.io are
two functional services that are doing this type of thing right now.

~~~
geuis
This is REALLY close to what I was looking for. Any time I tried to post
something, I kept getting a Name error.

I'm on twitter, @geuis

~~~
ericwaller
Yeah that's my user friendly way of saying you're not logged in.. I sent you
some login info

------
bravura
Rent a webhosting account for $8/mo. Create a git or mercurial repository.
Clone.

For bonus points, install ikiwiki, which takes a repository of markdown files
and publishes it as a wiki. It's a wiki compiler. And if you edit the wiki, it
updates your repository.

For extra bonus points, automatically infer links between these documents and
smooth the organizational structure using machine learning and natural
language processing.

------
siong1987
Are you using Mac? Open a folder. Highlight the link or the text that you want
to save. Drag them to the folder. If you want to search for it, use the search
functionality in finder.

Since you are not going to share those items with people, so, it is a bit
overkilled to upload those things to the web unless you want all your data to
be on the cloud. If that is the case, use dropbox to sync your folder.

~~~
geuis
Hmm, that's really cool but not quite what I'm looking for. That definitely
has a use between work and home though.

------
dawie
GitHub

------
jmonegro
Or one of the YC Startups Snipd.com ^^

------
jmonegro
Try snipt.net

